# Quadractor Mini-Logging Skidder Tractor



## newhampshirefar

Quadractor for Sale Click the link to see more information, its a pretty unique "mini-skidder" that is 4x4 and 4-wheel steer that runs off an 8hp Briggs engine, but can pull 4,000 pounds out of the woods. The small engine needs to be rebuilt, but the machine is complete. Asking price is $845 for this unique tractor. It's in NH.


----------



## NWCS

you want us to believe that thing can skid a log? it might pull a dead Christmas tree! it takes a 100HP Case crawler to pull most of the logs i skid.


----------



## newhampshirefar

NWCS said:


> you want us to believe that thing can skid a log? it might pull a dead Christmas tree! it takes a 100HP Case crawler to pull most of the logs i skid.



I honestly don't care if you believe me or not, because I know it skids trees, that's what it was built to do. I own three of these units, though only around 300-400 were ever built. It is not designed to do what a large skidder will do, but for a small tree farm owner, it does a great job skidding small trees (around 2,000lbs or so) out of the woods and is very low impact. Take a look at the following article if you want to learn more, maybe you'll believe the guy who wrote this article since you don't seem to believe me: Mother Earth News Quadractor Article


----------



## NWCS

not bad. did find a few sites with info. the 72:1 gear reduction and gear "suspension" look like interesting features.
http://www.quadractor.com/
http://www.rokonworld.com/quadractor/quadractormain.html


----------



## slipknot

The wheel assembly looks like it would snap off (4) was this ever a issue?
It would still be neat to have one for the hell of it.:hmm3grin2orange: 
"check out my new mini-moster 4x4 with 1' lift"! I would like to have one for rock crawling purposes. Or better yet a giant scale r/c monster truck.
I wonder if its possible to swap that briggs for 2cycle engine? (stihl 088)
I am not making fun of it...I am presenting NEW ideas for this machine...no way in hell would someone use if for logging purposes would they?
Neat machine...nice post.


----------



## NWCS

heck put one of those fancy Jr Dragster engines in it, they make some WILD 5hp briggs motors that can cost $5000 each these days.


----------



## Adkpk

NWCS said:


> you want us to believe that thing can skid a log? it might pull a dead Christmas tree! it takes a 100HP Case crawler to pull most of the logs i skid.


I have a pain in my stomach laughing so hard about the "dead christmas tree" Arboristsite or Comedysite?


----------



## Adkpk

newhampshirefar said:


> I honestly don't care if you believe me or not, because I know it skids trees, that's what it was built to do. I own three of these units, though only around 300-400 were ever built. It is not designed to do what a large skidder will do, but for a small tree farm owner, it does a great job skidding small trees (around 2,000lbs or so) out of the woods and is very low impact. Take a look at the following article if you want to learn more, maybe you'll believe the guy who wrote this article since you don't seem to believe me: Mother Earth News Quadractor Article


Are you making these other units available? I see you sold that one. How do you get parts? Is that why you have three?


----------



## Lawn Masters

I'd feel safer skidding logs in my Tercel.  it might have a little better chance of actually moving the log, even with street tires.


----------



## Whiteindustries

*I had two,one to run one for parts....*

Hi,
They are great little skidders speaking from experience(I've owned two)...Best to buy them in pairs if you are worried about spares.Most of the parts are off the shelf(Belts,sheaves,motor etc..)except for the drives.
They are not over horse powered so abuse isn't a big concern.It would be more lack of maintenance that would kill one.
The Quadractor will pull until it buries itself,they don't stall out.Would be great for hobby tractor pulls,in the 8hp class nothing would touch it.They would be changing the rules pretty quickly.
Just my 2 cents after owning a couple.


----------



## newhampshirefar

Adrpk said:


> Are you making these other units available? I see you sold that one. How do you get parts? Is that why you have three?



I might consider selling another, both of the other two I have left run and drive with working electric winches and electric start, etc. These are pretty simple overall and most replacement parts, like the belts, steering cables, etc can be bought at any parts or hardware store. The "leg" assemblies might be a little more tricky to replace. I personally have a lot of extra parts and legs, etc kicking around the barn just because I figured they'd be hard to replace if broken. If your in the Rochester NH area anytime and want to drive one for fun sometime, let me know. They aren't just toys, they do work hard and are good for small farms, etc... A friend of mine in Vermont owns one ( he bought it new back around 1980) and he has pulled out over 200 cord of firewood at his house with it... If nothing else, I like parking mine out by the road and watching people rubberneck as they drive by and try to figure out what the heck it is... 

Matt


----------



## newhampshirefar

Lawn Masters said:


> I'd feel safer skidding logs in my Tercel.  it might have a little better chance of actually moving the log, even with street tires.



If you want to drive your Tarcel up here and try you are welcome to.  This would out pull you though. These are actually very safe to use too, as the center of gravity is low when you have a log under it. They sit high to provide enough ground clearance to drive over the butt end of the log, then using the electric winch in the center of the body, you lift the butt end which pulls the Quadractor down to provide traction and stability. Pretty clever design if you ask me...


----------

